# Want to get a real high?



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I hope that title got your attention.
I would like to suggest that for those of you who have limited space, but would still like to help with rescue, that you become involved with rescue transport. Sometime, we move dogs all the way across the country. 
As for the high, it is amazing what this will do for you. I have one coming up Saturday, involving 21 dogs--eighteen pups under eight weeks, and 3 adults--
The dogs will be handed off to me by another volunteer, and I will drive them 100 miles to the next one. You meet some wonderful people, get some great dogs into foster or permanent homes, and get a warm fuzzy feeling from doing it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Mar 29 2005, 09:19 PM
> *Well, I hope that title got your attention.
> I would like to suggest that for those of you who have limited space, but would still like to help with rescue, that you become involved with rescue transport.  Sometime, we move dogs all the way across the country.
> As for the high, it is amazing what this will do for you.  I have one coming up Saturday, involving 21 dogs--eighteen pups under eight weeks, and 3 adults--
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OK....I'm definitely interested but how would I go about getting involved in something like this?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

you're absolutely right, LucyLou! i was involved with transporting a bichon for a bichon rescue, and boy. it was TOUGH to hand him off to his new mommy, lol. he was a 16wk old mill puppy (born in rescue, rather). swweeeeeeetttt as can be. the buttercup pouted for about five minutes, lol, but i sat and told her how lucky she is to have a mommy, all the toys she can dream of, treats whenever she needs, a biiiiiig bed to sleep on, a carseat, and all the other things that puppymill dogs dont get to do. 

after that transport, i was beaming for DAYS. i remember telling everyone i knew about what a rewarding and empowering experience it was. it was a "new" way to spread the word about rescue, especially breed rescue! many people give up after not finding what they "want" at their local shelter, not realizing that there are still several groups that will do whatever it takes to get the "right" dog in the "right" home, even if it's a couple states away!

what groups do "un-local" adoptions and might need help transporting? rescue and breeders, chime in now, lol!!!























ann marie and the "what!?!? i almost had a little bichon brother????" buttercup


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Aw! I'd soo love to do that except I can't drive







The shame! Haha maybe I'll wrangle my sister into doing it.. anyone going through central Florida?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm on several sites that post rescue needs for various states. One is Five State Rescue which takes in part of the eastern states--around Virginia. I'm also on another from Louisiana. One rescue group posts to another. Sometime, when I'm taking a trip, I just post that I'm going, and I load up. Once, I had two pugs from Louisiana, a lost Bichon who needed to go to Texas to its owners, and a hairless dog from a mill I picked up in Louisiana and transported to Austin, Texas. Her final destination was California. I've even taken a cat to Ohio once. 
If you are interested, I would suggest you check out Yahoo rescue groups. There is also a group from South Louisiana that works to transport Labs to the Northeastern states. 

Here is just one example of what is listed tonight:

This is a Carolina Dal Pals Dalmatian Rescue transport. We are trying to get Hallie a sweet female dal from Greenville, SC to her new forever home in Prairie Grove, AR this Saturday 4/2/05. She has a ride to Nashville, TN. We just need to fill the rest. This transport will be monitored and all homes are pre-screened. 1 legs needed - Time flexible. If you can help email dalpa[email protected] (dalpals @ sc.rr.com). Thanks.

This one needs to go from Tennessee, through Georgia, and on to Florida.

Meet Mynx, a Black German Shepherd Dog that needs help to get to her approved 
rescue. She will be pulled by her foster, who can only hold her until this 
Saturday, so this transport is URGENT!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow!!! That is such a great thing to do!! You are a wonderful person!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 30 2005, 08:39 AM
> *Wow!!!  That is such a great thing to do!!  You are a wonderful person!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the compliment. I get more out of it than the little I do.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info! I joined two rescue groups to help with transportation. Since I had to fly to get my Lamby,I realize the great need to get these babies to there Forever homes or to a foster. Im so excited to be able to help,Thanks again..Sheila
I didnt realize there was a site to sign up for this great cause !!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you post those site names for us? I am in San Antonio, Texas and would be happy to help with transport.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Mar 31 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Can you post those site names for us?  I am in San Antonio, Texas and would be happy to help with transport.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47924*


[/QUOTE]
Rescue Grouprescue Group
These are the two Ive joined so far.Its not just for Maltese but for all .
Ok,Im having trouble today for some reason.So just go to Yahoo.com and click on groups and then type in rescue and it will bring up a ton of groups for you to check out.If you join one or more be sure in to edit your preferences to not get individal emails but to check them online,or elese you will get huge amounts of emails.Let me know if you have a problem


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is another link to yahoo dog rescue group rescue/transportation yahoo group

At this yahoo group people post messages for the entire US needing help with transport and rescue.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Benji is such a loving member of the family, I rescued him, along with a lot of others! lol, my dogster pages are proof of that. It is soooo important and it is a second chance at life and for love. You are a beautiful person for helping.
Sheryl

My Maltese Mommy store has a small forum, it is my Maltese Mommy & Me group you can post there if it will help your efforts. I rescue on a small scale compared to what you do.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would not mind doing transport but don't want to join a group because I don't want to be bombarded every day with 300 e-mails.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 13 2005, 10:56 PM
> *I would not mind doing transport but don't want to join a group because I don't want to be bombarded every day with 300 e-mails.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52476*


[/QUOTE]
if you join,you can click your preferance to recieve e-mails or read them online.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the links.....I joined a group in the TX-NM-AZ area. Can you believe I just sold my big crate? What was I thinking? Trying to clear out too much STUFF!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Some day when I have more extra time,I would LOVE to foster.But for now I feel that helping through the transport groups,is at least something I can contribute too. There is alot of need for it.
Good for you Pico's Parent


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i would love to foster...but after having jongee(MEE's dog) for almost 3 weeks--i dont think i can do it. cynthia and my mom wanted to keep her. lol. seriously. 

my mom actually started crying!!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 17 2005, 11:33 AM
> *i would love to foster...but after having jongee(MEE's dog) for almost 3 weeks--i dont think i can do it.   cynthia and my mom wanted to keep her.  lol.  seriously.
> 
> my mom actually started crying!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53452*


[/QUOTE]
i felt so bad taking Jong-ee back from you guys when i went to pick her up ! it felt like i was taking her away from you!!

we should live more closer to each other!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Apr 18 2005, 02:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i felt so bad taking Jong-ee back from you guys when i went to pick her up ! it felt like i was taking her away from you!!

we should live more closer to each other!!!! 








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53785
[/B][/QUOTE]
AWWWw...Maybe you can all live together! GOOD IDEA HUH?














Gruffi, Sprite, Ellie, and Jongee all under 1 roof!


----------

